# is there work for bricklayers in nz with 30years in the trade



## oakey63 (Mar 8, 2011)

hi there to all. i have just become a new member. me and my wife are coming to live in auckland nz. i am a qualified bricklayer and have been for 30 years i passed my city&guilds in 1981 for bricklaying. i am now 48 years old and in my career i have built houses starting just from the ground. i can complete a house apart from the electrical works and the plumbing works. i have years in timber work. plastering. floor and wall tilling. laying solid floors to timber floors. but do not have papers for those other jobs as my main training 30 years ago was based on bricklaying. can any one tell me if they no if it is possible to get a bricklaying job or with the other works i can do a job with a company that works on the maintenance side. me and my wife are in the process of getting a visa and we are applying for that on my wifes job as she stands a better chance of us getting one on her job as she is a qualified social worker and as been for many years. any help on this matter would be most grateful. and if any one as got any contacts on building company's i can get in contact with. with thanks keith.


----------

